# Pride in Maritime Heritage



## forthbridge (Jun 28, 2007)

I have just returned from Hamburg, First time I have been there for almost 30 years. What struck me is its pride in being a Port City.
Everywhere you go you are reminded of this, pictures in restaurants, at the railway station, on public transport even talking to people. Maritime museums such as Cap San Diego, Rickmer Rickmers, even the fact that if you buy a day ticket for public transport you can travel for free on the ferries on the river. 
Contrast this with many ports in UK which seem to be doing all they can to hide their maritime heritage building high price homes in former dock areas even the proposition in Edinburgh thankfully now dropped to change the name of Leith Docks to Edinburgh Harbour.
Dave


----------



## Pop Alexandra (May 15, 2017)

I also like Hamburg and the whole of it fills me with nostalgia.
_____________________________
Alexandra from Transport Company


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

The thing is - Hamburg is the second largest port in Europe, after Rotterdam. They are still a serious factor in the shipping business, and have a real need to inform others in that business of the fact. This in contrast to former important ports like Oslo, Norway, that is practically dead as a place for loading and unloading ship's cargoes.


----------

